# What a write off!



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

Supposedly this happened in Dublin yesterday. ........

The guy from the valeting service company was bringing it back to the dealers - it was in sport mode, flappy paddle gearbox and the traction control was turned off - couple of girls walked by and he decided to show off and revved the car it hit 4000 rpm and the launch control kicked in and sling shot him across the road head first into the 307 - worse thing is - its not insured because he wasn't supposed to take it out of the valeting premises - it was up on a car sales website to be sold at E110k - and he had just upped the price to E150k.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Pics duff!


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Pics duff!


Just tried them on another PC and they seem just fine :?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Pics loaded fine. That would be (for the driver) one of those 'earth please open up and swallow me' moments. What a total numpty!!


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

not working for me I'm afraid [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

That will teach him for showing off, what a mug


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

that would be gutting! :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Now that is a bad day at work but totally his own fault for being a knob!

(only 1 out of the 5 pics working for me)


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

Pictures not showing at all for me! :? What car is it??


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

pics fine for me its a ferrari black not sure of the model


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I would like to see these pics. Love reveling in other peoples misery :lol:


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> I would like to see these pics. Love reveling in other peoples misery :lol:


I'll try to repost them after I have me dinner!


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

no pics [smiley=bigcry.gif] i want pics [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## mickotoole (Mar 14, 2008)

colster said:


> no pics [smiley=bigcry.gif] i want pics [smiley=baby.gif]


Pics should be up and working now


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep,pics are fine.

What a complete and utter wank splash.


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Pix work me running Safari beta 4.... I was wondering why the dealership were not answering my calls, asked if my new car was ready when finally got through and was fobbed off..... well.. one day [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

What a shame, lovely motor that pug :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pics now working for me didnt know it was a Fezzer


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yep,pics are fine.
> 
> What a complete and utter wank splash.


love that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

O deary me!! What a tool! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

malstt said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Yep,pics are fine.
> ...


It's a very Northumbrian expression. Haven't heard it since I left Ashington.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I find it such a descriptive term though, and it is widely used in all of Northumberland!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What a donkey!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

bobbobb said:


> pics fine for me its a ferrari black not sure of the model


Well it used to be a Ferrari 575M Maranello. Now, it's Ferrari Maranello spare parts.

How it looked prior to being modified with a combination of a lack of talent, a heavy dose of prat and a good measure of cock and balls over brain..


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

not sure if this happened this week, the pug showroom has nearly new 2008 offer in the window...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Leg said:


>


That pic reminds me of an 8 series.


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

jammyd said:


> not sure if this happened this week, the pug showroom has nearly new 2008 offer in the window...


I think it definitely happen last week - it's all over irish forums.

Heard some additional info - the guy driving was apparently only 18 and has a rep as one of those "I'm jack the lad" drivers (all hearsay :wink: ). Anyhow, the unfortunate think is he could be looking for a new job now which wouldn't be nice in this climate.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

sean.ui said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if this happened this week, the pug showroom has nearly new 2008 offer in the window...
> ...


I'm in Leeds, it's quite sunny. Spring like even. Wouldnt even need a coat.


----------

